# What is the Ga Resident Waterfowl Conservation license?



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought this today thinking it was the Federal Duck Stamp for Ga residents, but I see now that it isn't.  

What exactly is it and what does it allow?


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 28, 2014)

Waterfowl hunting in GA. Most every state has their own. Arkansas has their own actual stamps.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 28, 2014)

According to what I read online.......I have to have both the Ga license and the Federal stamp to hunt ducks/geese.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 28, 2014)

Correct.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Sep 28, 2014)

Plus the general resident hunting license and an H.I.P. Permit(free)


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 28, 2014)

The waterfowl license started out as a  Georgia state duck stamp


----------



## across the river (Sep 28, 2014)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> According to what I read online.......I have to have both the Ga license and the Federal stamp to hunt ducks/geese.



You need three things (in addition to you general license and WMA permit if you are hunting a WMA).

1. Federal duck stamp - Sold at the post office (and most license retailers now).  Money goes to Federal Waterfowl Service for habitat.  You can buy one and use in any state.   Make sure you sign the  front of it.   I have seen more than one person get a ticket for not signing it, even though they had it on them. 

2.Waterfowl Conservation License - Since the federal duck stamp was successful, states starting there own stamp program to raise money for the state.  Georgia was no exception, but they stopped printing stamps about ten years ago to save money.  This is now the waterfowl conservation license.  Some states still print stamps.  You need a state specific stamp (or license for each state you hunt in). 

3. HIP permit.  This is also state specific, but it is free.   You tell them how many migratory birds you killed in that state so they can get estimates for the prior season, and keep tract of what was killed.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 29, 2014)

Kinda figured it was a money grab for the state.  I have my Migratory Bird permit, since I tried hunting for dove.  I just bought my GA Duck license.........now I guess I will sink the $$ for the Federal stamp.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 29, 2014)

bro it's $15...if you're concerned about that, stop now before you get too deep into it.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Sep 29, 2014)

Not concerned about it. Just stating a fact.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 29, 2014)

RockyMountainBasser said:


> Kinda figured it was a money grab for the state.  I have my Migratory Bird permit, since I tried hunting for dove.  I just bought my GA Duck license.........now I guess I will sink the $$ for the Federal stamp.


 I thought it was bad when I bought my first one and it only cost 3 dollars. I was only making 50 cents an hour. Gas was 25.9 cents a gallon. 3 dollars was just about a tank of gas. A good steak was 1.25 cents.  Then I joined the Army and I was taking home 35.00 bucks a month. Still had to have that duck stamp. They went up to 5 bucks .


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 29, 2014)

$15 is worth it. If you thinks that's alot then you are in for a world of Broke in duck huntin


----------



## across the river (Sep 29, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I thought it was bad when I bought my first one and it only cost 3 dollars. I was only making 50 cents an hour. Gas was 25.9 cents a gallon. 3 dollars was just about a tank of gas. A good steak was 1.25 cents.  Then I joined the Army and I was taking home 35.00 bucks a month. Still had to have that duck stamp. They went up to 5 bucks .



Yeah, but that was back before the migratory bird treaty when you could hunt with one of these.  You got more bang for your buck.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you have to buy if you have a lifetime license as well? I can't seem to find a definite answer.


----------



## across the river (Sep 29, 2014)

GACarpMAN said:


> Do you have to buy if you have a lifetime license as well? I can't seem to find a definite answer.



No on the Georgia Waterfowl Conservaton license.
You still have to have a federal duck stamp and HIP.


----------



## GACarpMAN (Sep 29, 2014)

across the river said:


> No on the Georgia Waterfowl Conservaton license.
> You still have to have a federal duck stamp and HIP.



Thanks!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 30, 2014)

across the river said:


> Yeah, but that was back before the migratory bird treaty when you could hunt with one of these.  You got more bang for your buck.
> 
> View attachment 807133


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Oct 2, 2014)

Resident Sportsman's Licenses are a Great Deal!
Resident sportsmen save $5 annually ($55/year compared to $60/year) when purchasing a resident sportsman's license which covers most state hunting and fishing privileges including hunting, big game, WMA, Georgia waterfowl conservation, fishing (fresh and salt water) and trout (excludes the alligator license and federal duck stamp; still must obtain the free deer harvest record, free deer-dog license and free HIP license each season).

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/SaveOnLicense


----------



## badbull (Oct 2, 2014)

A Lifetime license will pay for itself in short order if you hunt and fish like most rednecks(including myself) do. A DD214 will get $100 knocked off the price.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 3, 2014)

A DD214 is your  military discharge papers


----------

